# Adding to my haunt character



## D-Mon (Sep 29, 2015)

What's up y'all. This is my last year working at this haunt up in Beaumont, as I will be moving on to knotts Halloween haunt next year. I've been working inside this maze for seven years now and as the years progressed I've been working my way up to my full potential. I have these pair of gloves that have lasted me for years haha and a gasoline tank that I've been using since last year. Anyways, I will end up being a slider this year I know all the basics, I already have my pro-tecs I just kinda needed some insight on how to make some steel toe caps on normal shoes where I could get a nice spark from when not even sliding. Also, I have a pretty sweet face mask I'm getting from trick r treat studios and I didn't want the cliche of having my hair being shown and was considering purchasing a wig. The only thing, obviously, is that as I am a wild one it's going to be prone to falling off. So is it just hella bobby pins? or would you guys consider just going no wig. Im also thinking of going thrift shopping for my wardrobe because I've been using the same overalls for a couple years and I'm a bigger dude than I was before so any good items u think I could find there. Thank you, happy almost October to everyone


----------



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know for sure but maybe sewing the wig into the mask could work pretty well. I have never tried it so I don't know how durable it is. Good Luck!


----------

